# How to calculate power draw for each GPU card?



## shYter90 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi, I have new GPU-z 2.4.0 and here is my screenshot for 1 of the GPU card
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




do I need to sum up values of "GPU only power draw" and VDDC power draw and VDDCI power draw to calculate power consumption for each GPU card?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2017)

"GPU only power draw" should be close for the selected card. VDDC is the GPU and VDDCI is the VRAM.


----------

